# One of our projects



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

[/ATTACH]

One side is complete and two sides are primed with oil and then two coats of latex primer. 4th week with 6 guys a day. The guys are getting tired of it really quick. I will post finished shots soon. 80 foot lift to the top- my guys are insane to say the least.:thumbup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

What size is that ladder that the guy is on?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> What size is that ladder that the guy is on?


Thats a 40, counted the rungs.....lol Was thinking the same thing when I read your post.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> Thats a 40, counted the rungs.....lol Was thinking the same thing when I read your post.


only you would have the time to count the rungs on a ladder in a picture!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> only you would have the time to count the rungs on a ladder in a picture!


I did it just for you MAK :notworthy:


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

WOW. I would not even know where to start on such a project. Looks nice so far.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> I did it just for you MAK :notworthy:


that means the next beer is on me...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

seversonspainting said:


> WOW. I would not even know where to start on such a project. Looks nice so far.


 
That's a surprise! I figured you could tell Premier a thing or two.



Nice looking job P!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> that means the next beer is on me...


You are on to me........huh?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> That's a surprise! I figured you could tell Premier a thing or two.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking job P!



Thanks for the compliment. Yes that ladder is a 40'.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> WOW. I would not even know where to start on such a project. Looks nice so far.


 Sev- I took your procedures that you used on the side lite and bought spray paint for the body of the church. Problem is, we had to wait for the start of this job because the 14,000 cans of spray paint couldn't get to the job fast enough:no:

Just kidding sev. I know that you used a HVLP for the side lite....just can't let it go!!


----------

